# Moss/Algae



## coool_brain (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey guys

I am planning to add some live plants and I have few questions.

1. Does live plants trigger algae?

2. Is algae completely bad? I mean, is there a good algae or a bad algae.

3. I have seen some aquascape images which have green covering on the rocks. Not sure whether its algae or moss. There is no leaf like structure. Is there any moss without leafy structure? I mean, which looks like thin layer of algae.

please provide me some links which can give more information about algae


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

> 1. Does live plants trigger algae?


There's many different kinds of algae, and plants when you get them often have Hair Algae or Black Beard Algae. So you will want to disinfect and quarantine your plants for a bit to make sure they don't have that stuff on them. Not much will eat those types. 

In general though, many plants PREVENT algae blooms in your aquarium because they steal the nutrients algaes needs to grow. So they are great controllers. 



> 2. Is algae completely bad? I mean, is there a good algae or a bad algae.


Not at all! Algae is the primary food for many, many kinds of fish and invertebrates and very highly nutritious. I actually have a bowl of flat river stones on my windowsill that where I cultivate green algae for my otos and my pleco so they have enough to eat. 

It's only when it gets out of hand that you have to worry. Otherwise, if you have something like otos, plecos, algae eaters, mollys, snails, and shrimp in your aquarium, you WANT algae in your tank. 



> 3. I have seen some aquascape images which have green covering on the rocks. Not sure whether its algae or moss. There is no leaf like structure. Is there any moss without leafy structure? I mean, which looks like thin layer of algae.


It could well be algae. Nothing wrong with a little algae. It's a LOT of algae that you need to watch out for. 

Or it could be Marimo "moss." Marimo Moss Balls are actually not a moss, but an algae. You can pull them apart from their usual ball shape and fix them to rocks and driftwood to grow. It's non-invasive and provides a lovely aquascape and a soft place for fish to spawn, nest, and sleep in.


----------



## AquascapeAquarium (Jul 7, 2010)

A little algae can very quickly become a lot of algae if you're not careful, but their existence indicates a problem and with experience you can "read" what's wrong by the type of algae that shows up.
Never let them grow out of control they will spoil the whole aquascape.

You have to fertilize your plants so they grow quickly and suck all the algae nutrients out of the water.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

> 1. Does live plants trigger algae?


Yes and no. Algae is triggered by an inbalance of certain nutrients. These nutrient can come from fish waste, fish food, and dying plants. So if your plants are not healthy they may begin leaking nutrients into the water that can trigger algae growth, but a healthy plant will keep algae down. 

With a planted tank there is a fine line between fertilzing the plant vs the algae. You also tend to increase the light, but at the same time need to keep it in check for algae blooms. As plants get bigger they require more nutrients, so you need to be able to adjust, it is not always: ex.) 1/8tsp of this a week and you are set. It is a learning process but also part of the fun. One thing is to always start with a lot of plants then weed them out as time goes on.



> 2. Is algae completely bad? I mean, is there a good algae or a bad algae.


Not all algae is bad, some algae help keep down nitrates and phosphates but can be unsightly to some tank owners, who see it as a bad. Other algaes, however, like blue green (not really an algae) can deplete the oxygen levels in a tank and can be harmful to fish.



> 3. I have seen some aquascape images which have green covering on the rocks. Not sure whether its algae or moss. There is no leaf like structure. Is there any moss without leafy structure? I mean, which looks like thin layer of algae.


These are moss balls most likely. A good aquascape to use and they are becoming more common at pet/fish stores.


----------

